# Starting Dark Elves (Longish Post)



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Basically, I am a old and new player to Warhammer. As in, I am not used to 8th and since my illness, I am unable to go out and play and struggle to make models and paint. Regardless I love making models when I am up to do so but painting is my major weakness. Long time since I did major painting and as such I suck at at.

Anyways, due to my illness I am pretty much bed-ridden and spend 24/7 at home. I am planning on ordering a large war table to replace the one I already have (from the old dasy) and plan to make I diorama with my figures. So, I started collecting warhammer again, and contiuned my collection of Lizardmen, I have finally finished the models I want, I have not even started on them, but I will eventually. Anyways I wanted an opponent for them to face off with on the table, the most common foes of Lizardmen are Skaven... with Chaos in the War and Humans from the Colonies, another frequent visitor to Lustria is the Dark Elves. I love the Dark Elves, I especially love the Lords of Malekith, Rakarth and Morathi. So, I decided to look into collecting them. I wanted a roughly equal army to my Lizardmen, but cannot work out how much I have. Regardless I will start to collect them soon.

So, as I said, I suck at painting, so I looked around and found a seller of Malekith and Morathi on a pretty pro level. To make matters even better, I won them for cheaper than the RRP (GamesWorkshop) I got Malekith for £34.99 (£36.00 @ GW) and Morathi for £12.99 (£15.50 @ GW). 

So, what would you recommend I add to those two? I do aim for it to be around the same as my Lizardmen, but since I don't know their pointvalue (Including items + rules and so on) at the moment, I just need some help to building a "Workable" army. Since Lizardmen are pretty tough and Dark Elves are pretty fast but weaker in comparrson, I could also use some tips on how to play them. Just simple tips, like how to setup troops (rank and file setups) and basic dos and don'ts and the like. I am hoping to get some friends to come and play sometime... since I can't get out to actually do any in Stores and so on.... at least at the moment. I don't wanna use DE and get my butt handed to me.

The reason I ask these questions, is I heard something about Bolt Throwers becoming pretty weak and other things.

Thanks in advanced guys, please don't flame me... sorry if this is the wrong forum...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello!
I'm sorry to hear about how things are for you right now.

Unfortunately, Malekith and Morathi themselves aren't particularly good currently.
Malekith is way to expensive (a whopping 600 points before the dragon...which when added, puts him at 920!).
Morathi is good at casting, BUT, has no protection. And will be pin cushioned by turn 2.

I used to run Malekith on foot in a unit of BG, but have since moved away from this due to it being too over-costed.

DE have a good box set right now. But I suggest you look at Wayland games or Gifts for geeks websites for a better price.
Getting a good core force will allow to decide which way you wish to take your force.

DE in 8th aren't as strong as in 7th. But they still have the best monster unit. The Hydra. Competitive lists will run 2+ of these. At 3k, I run the maximum of 4!
Black guard are also good investments. As are Shades and CoKs.

I suggest you stay away from khanite units like executioners and witch elves. They simply just aren't that good.

Bolt throwers have been weakened too.

that's just a little insight, I'm sure other DE players will add more info and opinions.


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suggest a Cauldron of Blood at any point 1000+. It's buffs really make a difference and you can use it as bsb as well. 

And I would suggest to keep tension of your opponents before buying additional Hydras. My local community just simply refuse to play when I put a second hydra in a 2500 game. Sometimes they accept it in 3000 or higher


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Shame. I might have to buy some just for the good ol' fashioned "good looks" which is great for display, but not for games. I always thought Executioners are terrible... which is a shame because they look so good. I'd love to have a group of 30, just for the hell of it. Sure, 30 Killing Blows might sound good, but everything else is terrible. I seemed to remember something about Witch Elves getting Posion attacks of 5+ with some sort of buff, but that might of been in 7th Ed.

Black Guard didn't seem that great bar the extra attack. Seeing as they are supposed to be the elite of the DE. I agree Malekith is way over priced for what he can do. Nice armor, but not worth it at all. If it was Armor Save +1 likee Tyrions, plus the other buffs, maybe. Serpharon should also be better than an average black dragon, maybe by 1 S 1 T or something.

I do agree Hydra's are pretty good, S5 Breath attack when at full health is pretty tasty, then 7 attacks on top of that.

Going to have to take a mix between looks and game ability.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

The new Cold one Knights are fantastic models and your battlefield surgical knife. In the right place, they can slaughter. Their AS is very good as well as fear causing. 

Witch elves can be used quite well, but they are delicate. Vs armies w/ low shooting, they can be a tempest of attacks and tear most elite from limb to limb. Yes, they will die in droves, but they're going to take people w/ them.

I feel you on executioners.They're damn amazing models...but not the hottest on the field.

"Rusted heroes" makes an EXCEPTIONAL hydra model.
http://rustedheroes.com/RHM5000_Series.html

I'm going to turn that wolf into a Manticore for my lord.

A WoC knight's horse + wings makes a good dark pegasus.

Good luck!


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

if you're going for strict playability then shades, hydras, and repeater crossbowmen are my favorites. black gaurd are also pretty good, and if you're going for a theme with Malekith, then you should definitely include them as his bodygaurd.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you all for the helpful comments. It is a shame that some models in the range, across all armies, are terrible.

Though... their mages are stupidly powerful and get their own lore. Funny, seeing as the Slann were the first magic users created AND taught the Elves magic.


----------

